# Cigar Sciences Humidity Bead System



## GarGator (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new to these forums but have been reading and getting information from you guys for quite some time now, so I figured it was time to actually join. I was wondering if any of you have used Cigar Sciences Humidity Bead System? It looks like exactly what i am looking for.

I have a few humidors at home and was looking for an alternative to my Xikar gel systems, which work pretty well but don't stay as stable as I would like. Plus they are all coming up on their one year mark so i find myself adding P&G more often than I'd like to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

When I used beads I used Heartfelt beads.
Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories

Seems like the the Cigar sciences is a bit more pricey than HF.

I ditched beads for the most part and use Boveda packs now. I like them since they take up less room.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

cigar sciences is just the patented container that holds the beads from cigarmony.com

i have used his beads for over 5 years now with no problems and own over 3 lbs of them. i HIGHLY recommend them


----------



## GarGator (Jun 3, 2013)

tony said:


> cigar sciences is just the patented container that holds the beads from cigarmony
> 
> i have used his beads for over 5 years now with no problems and own over 3 lbs of them. i HIGHLY recommend them


Good to know thanks for the info about the patent i wasn't quite sure what exactly they had patented. As far as the beads themselves I did notice they don't say the last for life like the heartfelt beads. Have yours lasted a while?

I hope I don't upset anyone for saying this but I had a terrible experience with Heartfelt (I know most people here love them). I ordered one of their units because of all the rave reviews and great customer service, but that was not the case for me. After 5 e-mails and 4 phone calls I still have not to this day received any sort of response. It was so bad that I had to contact my financial institution and due to them not responding within 10 days I was given a refund. The heartfelt beads did not work at all and I could not figure out why. All the reviews say they are the best, I wish I knew what went wrong for me but I received no support form Heartfelt. To top it all off, after owning the unit 4 less than a week i noticed the beads all turning brown?????

This is the reason I am looking for some sort of reliable alternative.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

my original cigarmony beads are over 5 years old and still going strong. i have to recharge them about every 4 months.

the owner used to post here quite often but i havent seen him around in a while


----------



## GarGator (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats awesome! The Heartfelt beads I had needed recharging every other day to keep the humidity high enough. Mine come today. What method do you use to recharge yours?


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

the 5 year old ones are in a mesh bag packed inside the plastic foam holders that came with my desktop humidors. i fill a glass with distilled water and submerge the holder about 75% in the water. a lot of people recommend not doing this as it _might_ wash away the salts that make the beads work. however, i have done it for over 5 years now with no ill effects

the 2 lbs in my wineador are held in rectangular gladware containers without a lid so it is easier to just mist them (distilled water) with a spray bottle i picked up at walmart in the beauty section


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

here is his profile. looks like he stopped posting here about a year ago

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/1307-n2advnture.html


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

I have the Cigar Science small square 65% humidifier in my 50 count humi. Per the directions, you only dip about 1/4 of the unit into distilled water, although most bead users here will tell you it's better to mist them than submerge them. Misting does not break the beads down as fast as dipping them does. Minus the temperature of our house since my grandfather arrived (he requires the thermostat to be set to a toasty 78 degrees:wacko, it has been rock solid at 67%. I only have to recharge it about every other month. Works great and the polycarbonate housing the beads come in is top notch! I swear that thing is probably bullet-proof!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

tony said:


> here is his profile. looks like he stopped posting here about a year ago
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/1307-n2advnture.html


Yup, that's me 

I have been active on the boards for over a decade but had a kid which takes away from my spare time in participating on the boards 

I just posted up a Puff member discount code puff2014 for 15% off of the new site (humiditybeadsystem)

Thanks for the kind words!

Sincerely,
Mark

BTW - The patent isn't just for the container, it actually has 2 patents a utility patent and a process patent


----------



## karmac (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay you got me. I just placed an order. I love a discount and I was looking for a cheaper long term alternative to Boveda packs. I'll update my post in a few weeks with my experience.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> Yup, that's me
> 
> I have been active on the boards for over a decade but had a kid which takes away from my spare time in participating on the boards
> 
> ...


understood, sometimes life gets in the way

glad to see you back though! i sing the praises of your beads as much as i humanly can. they are seriously one of the best products i have ever bought.

keep up the great work!

edit: just noticed cigarmony says going out of business??? just focusing on beads?


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

karmac said:


> Okay you got me. I just placed an order. I love a discount and I was looking for a cheaper long term alternative to Boveda packs. I'll update my post in a few weeks with my experience.


you absolutely wont regret that purchase!


----------

